# Oil - is the downtrend about to end? ChartTV video



## charttv (18 November 2005)

I have conducted a rudimentary analysis of oil here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv17nov/charttv17nov.html

In this 15 minute long video I also cover currencies such as the Euro, British Pound, Jap Yen and Aussie Dollar as well as the Nikkei.

I hope you find something of value in the video.


----------



## keebab (18 November 2005)

*Re: Oil - is the downtrend about to end? video*

Is that a Camtasia Capture? 

I liked the quality a great deal although your volume settings were quite low. I had to crank the speakers up to hear you. 

Otherwise great. 

Cheers

Mick


----------



## excalibur (19 November 2005)

*Food for thought*

There are two ways to destroy a balloon:
1. You pop it at once
or
2. You let the air out very, very, very slowly.


----------

